# Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen



## martin2009 (25. August 2012)

*Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Hi
folgende Situation, mein Notebook wird unter Last extrem warm, hier erreicht der CPU Temperaturen von ca 100 °C bei 100% Auslast. 
Was könnt ich tun damit die Temperaturen bei einer CPU Auslastung von 100% nicht mehr in den kritischen Berreich kommen. 
Ich werd es jetzt erst mal ausschrauben und den CPU Kühler reinigen, der sieht von außen etwas staubig aus, aber ich denk mal das wird nicht reichen um ihn in Ordnung zu bringen, da ich das gleiche vor ca 3 Monaten schon getan habe. 

Wie sieht es denn mit einem Wechseln der Wärmeleitpaste aus, hab das noch nie gemacht bei Notebooks, kann man das relativ einfach bewerkstelligen wenn man das Mainboard ausgebaut hat. Und wenn ja welche Paste soll ich da nehmen, die gleiche die ich für meinen Deskop benutz?? is eine   Arctic Cooling MX-2

Mein Notebook: Acer Aspire 5552G
Alter: 2 Jahre
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 N930 4x2 GHz
GPU: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470


----------



## stadler5 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Also ich selbst nutze auch die MX-2 und bin sehr zufrieden, hatte auch mal die MX-4 aber war nicht so gut.


----------



## fadade (25. August 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Also bei den Acer Aspires kann man einen WLP-Wechsel als "Amateur" gleich vergessen; ich habe es zwar schon öfter bei meinen Geräten gemacht, aber das war auch immer mit einiger Zeit verbunden. (Vor allem geht die Garantie dann flöten)
Je nachdem wie alt das gerät ist, bringt neues Wärmeleitmittel aber schon ~10°c bessere Temperaturen.

Probier vielleicht erstmal die CPU in der Systemsteuerung etwas zu drosseln (Sys-steuerung - Energieoptionen - Energiesparplan anklicken - im neuen Fenster auf erweiterte Einstellungen gehen - dort den Eintrag maximaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors suchen und auf etwa 60-70% stellen) das merkt man von der Geschwindigkeit oft gar nicht, aber das Gerät bleibt deutlich kühler.

Wenn die Lüftungsöffnung staubig aussieht, dann kannst du den Laptop auch mal vom Stromnetz nehmen, Akku raus und mal ordentlich durchpusten 
Man glaubt oftmals gar nicht, wieviel Staub sich gerade in den Kühlrippen eines Laptops sammelt...


----------



## martin2009 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Nachdem ich nun den Kühler gereinigt habe sind die Temperaturen bei 100% Auslast bei ca 80 °C. 
Doch was könnt ich noch zusätzlich machen um die Temperatur zu senken oder dass ich nicht wieder in vielleicht ca 3 Monaten ihn wieder zerlegen muss.


----------



## fadade (25. August 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Wie bereits gesagt, in deinem "Lieblings"energiesparplan die maximale Prozessorgeschwindigkeit etwas begrenzen.
Sonst hilft nur regelmäßige Reinigung alle paar Monate bzw. einmal Tiefenreinigung pro Jahr oder so. Was manchmal auch etwas bringt, wenn die Luftauslassöffnung schräg nach oben zeigt bzw. mehr Platz *unter *dem Notebook ist, damit es besser Frischluft ansaugen kann; aber so viel kann man da nicht mehr machen. Neue WLP bringt gerade bei ACERs mit am meisten!
Im Raum Hannover stehe ich nach der Prüfungszeit auch gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## martin2009 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Dann komm ich mal vorbei gejoggt, sind ja nur ca 500km 
Wie kompleziert ist denn der Ausbau des Mainboardes und anschließemdem entfernen der Heatpipe. 
Kann man das recht leicht bewerkstelligen wenn man normalerweise nur seinen Deskop zerlegt.


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Na dann lauf mal los; vielleicht kommst du ja genau dann an, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe 
Also bei den Aspires mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte war es grob beschrieben so:
- Wartungsklappe entfernen
- Einige zugänglichen Hardwarekomponenten entfernen (WLAN, HDD, mSATA, ...) da diese mit ihren Befestigungen weiteres Vorankommen verhinderten
- Im Prinzip *ALLE *weiteren Schrauben lösen, die irgendwie das untere Gehäuse (Baseunit) mit dem Tastaturteil verbinden
- Tastaturteil mit leichter "Gewalt" von der Basunit lösen: Im Prinzip einfach nach oben abziehen; da kleine "Ein-Weg"-Plastikverankerungen zum Einsatz kommen muss man vorsichtig sein, da sie leicht brechen
- weitere Schrauben lösen, die unter dem Tastaturteil waren
- Tastaturteil abhenmen
- und dann warste auch schon am Ziel
- Jetz halt Kühlsystem entfernen etc. und wieder zusammenbauen, total easy eigentlich  
Achja und nebenbei merken was wohin gehört und einige Kabelverbindungen mussten auch gelöst werden ...

Ich würde es dir nicht empfehlen, vielleicht hilft es ja shcon, wenn du die untere Wartungsklappe einfach mal entfernst. Dann kann mehr Frischluft (aber auch Staub) ins Gerät und die Temps sinken.


----------



## martin2009 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Klingt kompliziert. 
Dann lass ich es doch lieber, am Ende bekomm ich es nicht mehr zusammen und das wäre ich nicht toll. Da mach ich mir lieber jetzt öfters die Mühe den Kühler zu reinigen.


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5552G besser kühlen*

Vernünftig^^
Wenn das Gerät älter wird und du mehr Erfahrung hast kannst du dich ja mal an einem Wochenende in Ruhe hinsetzen und es mal probieren 
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, dass du über die Einsaugöffnungen am Gerät kleine Stückchen aus dünnem Stoff klebst, sprich einen kleinen "Staubfilter"; allerdings wird der Luftstrom dadurch schon ziemlich stark abgebremst und der Kühler bleibt zwar sauberer, aber die Temperaturen steigen. Das könntest du ja mal ausprobieren und wenn die Temperaturen okay bleiben, dann hast du einen kleinen Self-Made-Staubfilter. Dieser müsste aber auch alle paar Monate mal gereinigt werden, also drumherum kommt man nicht


----------

